# Dog standing over dog laying down



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

So I first experienced this with Lyka and Crios. Lyka would be laying down in the yard, and Crios would stand over her. To me it looked like he was guarding her. The backyard was the only place he did this, and Lyka never seemed to mind a bit, and she the dominant one of our crew. 

Floki has started to do it with Seiran. I don’t know if he just picked it up from Crios, or if I was reading the behavior wrong from the beginning. It’s never been an issue for the dogs, it doesn’t turn into fights, and it seems like the laying dogs enjoy the shade provided by the standing dog. 

I started reading into this topic, and everything says it’s a sign of dominant behavior and to put a stop to it immediately, but every example they gave was with both dogs standing, and one leaning their heads over another dogs back, with or without putting a paw on them to try and get them to lay down. I’ve witnessed this with other dogs, and it always leads to a fight if the other dog doesn’t submit, but it’s nothing like what I’m experiencing. I’ll attach a photo of Crios and Lyka engaged in it. Floki seems to have an uncanny ability to tell when I have the camera out and takes off ?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

OP, I wouldn't worry. If the roles/ranks are clear, the more dominant dog can afford to be stood over as he/she has the lead no matter what. It's the social climbers who make a big deal out of it, not the confident leader dogs. These are my observations in the times when we had four dogs. As I learned more I was able to match the right personalities well when I got them as youngsters. Two male and one female Whippet and one large mutt male (neutered by the shelter). There were 2 years between each of them. Never had there been a fight; just some posturing once in a while. "The looks" were all it took to keep things in order. These years were the best dog years in my life and I learned so much from and about them by just observing them.
My hope is to go back to a pack before the bucket list expires.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Thanks @wolfy dog. This is the largest permanent pack I’ve had, and I don’t want to mess it up! They all get along better than I could have imagined, so I want to nip any bad behaviors in the bud before an actual problem arises. I’ll let them keep it up. None of them mind. And neither male tries to stand over the other female, so hopefully that stays the case!


----------



## LRP (May 8, 2019)

I wonder if its a bonded male/female thing. Our male does this to our female, especially when its just them 2 and he is more "on watch". We can see them in the cameras.... (_I spy all the time_) 

Our female seems to prefer it... I am not worried about him trying to dominant her because our female is bossy and will push him over in a second if she didn't like it. When they play they both switch off being in charge but when it comes down to it, our male is the protector and our female is fine being protected. He is always the one that barks to warn us of something, only every so often will you hear her smaller bark. 

If he is to far away from her she will lay on the ground, almost like a toddler freaking out in the store and make small cries until he comes closer to her and ends up standing over her until she is happy.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I wouldn't worry about it.Aggressive/dominating posture looks nothing like what you are describing.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

This honestly is nothing. Don't worry about putting a stop to it


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I remember one time when the female Whippet (lowest on the totem pole) stood over the large mutt and he just got up while ignoring her and let her slide off his back. Her look was like 'whatever.....'


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

wolfy dog said:


> I remember one time when the female Whippet (lowest on the totem pole) stood over the large mutt and he just got up while ignoring her and let her slide off his back. Her look was like 'whatever.....'


Lmao. That’s what Lyka does to Crios when she’s ready to get up. She just stands up and he goes rolling off her back. It’s like watching a comedy show! Seiran does the scoot to get out from under Floki when she’s done with her sunbathing, it’s really cute. 

I’m glad to hear that it’s not something I have to correct, because it’s endearing as all get out! And it’s good other members experience it too!


----------

